
Improving the Exynos 9810 Galaxy S9: Part 1 - zdw
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12615/improving-exynos-9810-galaxy-s9-part-1
======
mkstowegnv
The worst lost potential in the S9 may be GNSS (GPS, GLONASS, etc). 2018 was
supposed to be the year of phones with multifrequency GNSS leading to
centimeter accuracy (and more to the point for the average user, much better
and faster performance in urban canyons, thick forests and other unfavorable
environments and times). Broadcomm's BCM4775x series of L1, L5 chips was going
to make this happen (but they have remained mum about which phones would use
the chip). The problem is that Qualcomm SOCs are unlikely to incorporate their
archrival's products, and all the leaks and previews of almost all the
flagship phones for the next year indicate Qualcomm Snapdragon SOCs. Huawei
uses non-Qualcomm but their just released p20 uses the previous generation,
L1-only Broadcom chip. The only BCM4775x phone that anyone has seen and maybe
the only potentially sub meter accuracy phone for the forseeable future is the
Exynos version of the S9+ which Techinsight's teardown and XDA hackers confirm
has the BCM47752. It was not announced or documented by Samsung, and XDAers
still don't know if it is picking up the L5 signal, or if it can be accessed.
We need a heroic figure(s) to measure and compare GNSS accuracy in recent
phones, and hack the Exynos S9+ to use L1 and L5 and get the best accuracy. It
may be out of Anandtech's league (they haven't mentioned GNSS for five years).

------
znuf
I am amazed that Samsung decided to ship with a obivously sub-par scheduler.
How did this happen? Deadlines that had to be met?

~~~
lainga
Maybe Samsung's firmware team has a sub-par scheduler.

